# tell me about your home



## nurgiebun (Feb 28, 2013)

my mommy and daddy take good care of me, but they has a small house! they put my house in the bathroom! it is the only place i would fit i guess, but it's ok. 

i have a mountain dew box that mommy put my favorite dish into and i sits in there for hours and take naps. i love naps!

mommy just started potty training me so now i have a new dish in my house, mommy filled it with the stuffs from the bottom of my cage and set it right in my pee pee spot! i tried to move it but it didn't work, so now i just pee pee in the dish. when i do mommy gives me a bit of apple or peach! those are my favorite things, i loves them because of the sweet! 

my food dish is bright orange and i loves it because it has food in it all the time! mommy buys special food that has crunchy bits that taste good, and sometimes i dig to the bottom of my dish to find them! 

right next to my food dish is my water dish, i used to have a bottle but it didn't work and made my house all wet, so mommy got me a pretty yellow dish. when it was new i would knock it around! so much fun!! but now it is stuck to the bottom and i drinks lots of water! 

but my favorite thing in my whole of my house is my hay pile! mommy put it right next to my other favorite thing, that is my mountain dew box, i like to lay on my pile when mommy or daddy come in to let them know that it is MY pile, not theirs! 

mommy also put something very wonderful in my house. She got me a phone book! it has the best pages that i like to rip a bunch and leave the strips around my house, they look so nice! 

i never see other bunny houses so please tell me about yours! i want to know about them so i can complain to mommy and have her get me new things!  i kidding, but it's fun to think about!


----------



## KaylaBun (Mar 3, 2013)

My house is at the foot of my mummy's bed because her bed is on the floor 
I have a tub for hay and a large litterbox that I sometimes forget to use, but my mommy doesn't know that...I think. I have a cube that's very warm that I like to dig in, and my house is always open so I can sleep with my mommy at night ) I have a colorful food dish that's in my cage only in the morning when I get my salads and every other day I get pellets mixed in  my water bowl is big because I'm a big bunny and we drink a lot

I saw my mommy taking the picture And I tried to get in on it but my ears were flopping around!


----------



## nurgiebun (Mar 4, 2013)

you house looks snuggly! i would love to romp and dig in there! i hope you love it!


----------



## Spikethebunny (Mar 6, 2013)

My house is a big x-pen in the middle of my mummy's living room. She lives in a tiny apartment, so she tries to give me the most room she can. When she is home, my pen is open and I can romp around the hall and bathroom. She gated off the living room from me because she said there are lots of yummy delicious cords and stuff that are apparently dangerous for me. But my pen fills most of the room anyway, and I can sees the tv and her from there (I loooves watching TV. Sci-fi and singing shows are my favorite!). Every day I get a yummy romaine lettuce and a few pellets. I try to argue that I want more and push my bowl against my pen for a second course, but mummy just laughs and fills my hay. I have a special basket that is always full of hay and my litter box faces it so I can eats and poops at the same time (best idea ever!). I have a water dish that I like to tap on to tell my mummy I want new water. Even if she just filled it an hour ago, I wants it fresh when I drink it! The floor of my pen is covered in towels (that I sometimes like to chew. Mummy is trying to find something else, but I chews it all!). I also has hay mats on the floor cause I loves to dig and rip them apart and make a mess. And I has a wooden cabin I like to sleep in and a crinkle tunnel I love to run through. I has lots of toys that I pile neatly in the corner. I never plays with them, but am not happy if one of them gets moved or taken as they are mine! 
My favorite thing is the cat tent my mummy bought me years ago. At first, I wouldn't go in it. I'd stick my head in or walk around it. Then mummy realized it's cause I don't like to feel trapped. So she cut another door on the other side and now I loves it. I go in there everyday at around 11am and I don't comes out till 7pm. I sleeps all day in there. I feel very safe and happy in there. I like to flop lots. When I am not in it, I like to give my tent lots of kisses to shows it how much I love it.


----------



## gmtstars (Mar 7, 2013)

Ello!!

My mom and dad are new to this whole "bunny" thing. So when they brought me home the first time they put me in this square wire thing with some blankets on the floor. I guess it's called an x-pen but who really knows! Dad's house is all hardwood, and I haven't come around to liking it much yet, I think that's what the blanket was for... Or for my digging enjoyment. Either way!

But then one night, mom came home with a whole arm load of stuff and she and dad looked really excited. I sat and watched them pull all of these square white gird looking things out of a bag and start to put them together (like magic!!). I took a nap, because it was so boring to watch them bicker about these silly grids. 

An hour later, my square wire thing and blanket was taken away. In it's place, a huge three story condo with so much better flooring!! I couldn't believe it! It had ramps and different areas for me to explore. The flooring was even cushy! I was skeptical at first, since I like to be on the ground and all, but after a few attempts I go up and down my three story condo like its no big deal! 

I heard some talk of expansion though, to four floors since we may be keeping one of my daughters. How exciting would that be!? Ill have to keep you updated on my abode. 

I have two litter boxes because sometimes I get really lazy and don't want to go all the way down to the bottom floor to do my business. It's such a workout after giving birth! My mom got really angry at first, but then I guess she came around because one day I walked up to the third floor and there was a HUGE litter box there! 

I have a sweet box and tunnel that dad built for me, but the resident cat took it over, so I don't get to play in it much. But that's okay, I would rather sit on my shelf and watch everybody. Oh yes, and beg for yoggies whenever mom walks by! Those things are so delicious! 

I asked mom to take a picture of me in my house for everyone. 
Oh yes, please excuse the mess. I really am a clean bunny. These babies drive me to eat though!


----------



## rabbit hutches 2u (Mar 11, 2013)

my house is full of fun things including a dog called Mojo and a cat Called Bonny, i love to play with them but sometimes i just love to snuggle up in my blankets and sleep for hours.


----------



## RabbitLuvercx (Feb 2, 2014)

My house is in my Mummy's bedrewm.It's a doggie kennel it haz a purple litter box ,a LOTZZ of toys,my favorite box,my hay racks and my too bowlz one for water and one for pellets :bunnieskiss


----------



## blwinteler (Feb 4, 2014)

gmtstars said:


> I have a sweet box and tunnel that dad built for me, but the resident cat took it over, so I don't get to play in it much. But that's okay, I would rather sit on my shelf and watch everybody. Oh yes, and beg for yoggies whenever mom walks by! Those things are so delicious!
> 
> I asked mom to take a picture of me in my house for everyone.
> Oh yes, please excuse the mess. I really am a clean bunny. These babies drive me to eat though!



Your cat looks just lyke ours! Is yours stupid too?


----------



## BlueMoods (Feb 9, 2014)

Well, I'm Sylver, the king of the herd around here, and don't let the human over there << tell you otherwise. I've got three house here, the giant one I am nice enough to share with the humans as long as they give me food out of that black chilly box over there when I ask for them. It's nice with all wood floors and some soft rugs here and there.

Then I have my own house next to where the humans sleep, they say it's really a large dog carrier but, it's my inside house and I keep my toys and my food in there.

Then there is my outside house, that's sort of my bachelor pad where I bring the pretty lady bunnies sometimes. It has a private bedroom and a patio where we can nibble grass with wire around it so that wolfdog the humans insist on having around here can't bother us. I guess he isn't so bad, he doesn't chase us and, he does howl like he's gone crazy if a cat or dog he doesn't know comes near us. That scares them, used to scare us bunnies too but, we know better now.

I like my home, there are 11 of us here but only six of us get to go in the giant house, the humans say the others aren't going to be friendly bunnies and don't even have names. Me and my girls all have names though and we can go in the giant house but, only I get an inside house because I'm special like that being the king and all.


----------



## juliemaye (Feb 10, 2014)

My two bun's each have their own separate cages. 

Buster, my longest rabbit (I've had him since he was 3 months old, he is now 3 years and 1 month old..) has the litterbox, an igloo, and food and water, plus chew toys. He likes to run around on the floor and freak out when it's time to go back in the cage.

Chloe, the rabbit I adopted yesterday (she's 6.5 years old) has a cage the same size as Busters. Hers does not have an igloo (I think you'd almost have to buy a small dog igloo to fit her LOL!) and so far has had A LOT of out of cage time. She is 2x (or more) the size of Buster, and really fills her cage, so I assume it must not be nice sitting in there too long! Buster's is like a whole bedroom for him, and he is a little harder to pick up. (Kicks and squirms, I'm scared he'll hyperextend his legs/break his back...) She just flops in your arms and lets you bosie her. They both get picked up and bosied at least 4 / 5 times per day.  

They have a hutch outside, Buster has used it in the Summer times. Chloe will be using it this summer. It is to my knowledge that, on the ground, she will accept other rabbits, but not in the same cage (territorial, maybe?) So I have decided not to risk putting them in the hutch until I see how they interact on the grass in the playpen together. (or at least in my room on the floor.) 

She is too new at the moment and I don't want to create too much stress, but once she's been here about a week or two I'll try introducing them on the floor, when my boyfriend is home and we can each have a towel to separate a nasty dispute if need be. Otherwise, it'll be nice if they can enjoy each others company during outside time!

Other than their cages, their hutch, the play pen, and my bedroom floor, they don't really have too much else! Haha. I feel that is plenty, for the moment!


----------



## BaileyBoy (Feb 10, 2014)

I live in my bedroom, of course! Well - I do have to share with my mistress/slave/carer and bringer of treats. I like to lie down on the fuzzy pink rug and under the wooden desk. There's also little dinky things for me to sit on, like an old soft suitcase that I ruined (hee hee) and even on the desk chair.


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Feb 10, 2014)

I's live in my hoomans baby room. She's a big baby to her hooman. She's very big baby like almost as big as her hooman.My sleepy house is a big dog crate. I's has 2 blankets on the bottom of the floor. A green poopy spot. With lots of toys and I's can eat my hay and food at the same time while in my poopy spot. During the day I run around in the room,bathroom and hallsway. The fuzzy meows theys go in the bathroom. And I like to follow them in der. The room has a carpet and a poopy box for the fuzzy meows. I can't go in der. I can't reach. Nows I also get a paper tunnel the hooman made for me. It's really cool. It's made of poster board in a circle. I's like it also.
The hoomans also have these tweety things which tell me when the fuzzy meow come in the room because the one fuzzy meow is very sneaky. But I's still trying to be her friend. The hooman also has this huge woofy thing and he cries sometimes when he sees me. I don't know if I's want to be his friend. But he doesn't come thru the gate. I's can fit thru the one side of the gate but I's don't leave my area. I's very good boy.This is my sleepy place I's like it alot. And it's where the hoomans baby sleeps. She spends lots of time wit me and so does the hooman. She's lots of fun. Soon I's go to the fair place and I's want to win. I's pose when they say look pretty! Dis is my hoomans baby and the gate you can see where I live behind it.


----------

